# List the films you've seen at the cinema: 2010



## tastebud (Dec 31, 2009)

You know what to do! 
I vow to see more filums this year - speshally for the first half when I still have all my membership cards - I have been so lame at getting out to the cinema over the last few months.
Yay for cinema and yay for a new year! Thread starts in 6.5 hours


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2009)

looks about and roots through the fridge


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2009)

I only saw 5 this year, very poor show, I want to see at least 30 next year

this annual thread is now an institution  I started the first one about 3? years ago


----------



## tastebud (Dec 31, 2009)

I know, it rocks the place.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 2, 2010)

This is a bloody outrage! None of you fuckers have even seen a film this year yet! 

Anyway...

Sherlock Holmes (7/10)


----------



## ethel (Jan 2, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI


----------



## manifold (Jan 3, 2010)

Avatar (8/10)

This was the first feature-length movie I've seen in 3D, and I'm tempted to go and see the 2D version because I'm not sure I gained anything. The effects were all quite subtle, or completely out of focus, and the glasses really washed the colours out.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen (7/10)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2010)

manifold said:


> Avatar (8/10)
> 
> This was the first feature-length movie I've seen in 3D, and I'm tempted to go and see the 2D version because I'm not sure I gained anything. The effects were all quite subtle, or completely out of focus, and the glasses really washed the colours out.



I wondered if the 2D version might be better.

The glasses certainly dulled the colours.

Loved the film though - great fun.

I saw it yesterday - so my first 2010 film.


----------



## Griff (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's my local flicks programme for the next two months, so it'll be the following:

_Harry Brown_
_2012_
_Paranormal Activity_
_Britain at Bay_ 
_The Godfather_ 

Possibly a couple of others too, including the free afternoon 90 second film show.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 4, 2010)

manifold said:


> Avatar (8/10)
> 
> This was the first feature-length movie I've seen in 3D, and I'm tempted to go and see the 2D version because I'm not sure I gained anything. The effects were all quite subtle, or completely out of focus, and the glasses really washed the colours out.


Heh I'm thinking the same but because I watched it in 2D! I still gave it 9/10 tho!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## Reno (Jan 6, 2010)

Today was my first cinema visit in 2010. It was a French thriller from 1983 called _Mortelle randonnée _aka _Deadly Pursuit _in the Jacques Audiard season at the BFI, starring Isabelle Adjani and Michel Serrault . There was a terrible remake called _Eye of the Beholder _from 1999 with Ashley Judd and Ewan MacGregor.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 6, 2010)

saw Avatar 3D the other night. I thought it was bloody gorgeous to look at and approved of the several strong/lead female characters. But did gag a bit at some of the wafty eco moralising.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2010)

sherlock holmes


----------



## ethel (Jan 6, 2010)

Reno said:


> Today was my first cinema visit in 2010. It was a French thriller from 1983 called _Mortelle randonnée _aka _Deadly Pursuit _in the Jacques Audiard season at the BFI, starring Isabelle Adjani and Michel Serrault . There was a terrible remake called _Eye of the Beholder _from 1999 with Ashley Judd and Ewan MacGregor.



i was supposed to be at that tonight, i still have my ticket and everything. i didn't go in case the snow meant that i couldn't get home


----------



## metalguru (Jan 6, 2010)

sarahluv said:


> i was supposed to be at that tonight, i still have my ticket and everything. i didn't go in case the snow meant that i couldn't get home



Judging by last years mega-list, I thought you practically lived at the BFI.


----------



## Reno (Jan 6, 2010)

sarahluv said:


> i was supposed to be at that tonight, i still have my ticket and everything. i didn't go in case the snow meant that i couldn't get home



It had just started snowing when I came out. It's a very strange but entertaining film and very much of it's time, both in terms of postmodern genre deconstruction and some horrendous 80s outfits Adjani wears as a seductive serial killer who preys on rich socialites. I'm going to see two more films in the Audiard season on Friday and Saturday, unless I'm getting snowed in.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Nine. Silly.... lightened my mood.


----------



## Reno (Jan 9, 2010)

Yesterday I watched _See How They Fall_, another film in the Jacques Audiard season at the BFI. His first film as a director and very good it was. 

It's a gangster film about an old grifter/gangster (Jean-Louis Trintignant) who takes in a young, not very bright man (Mathieu Kassovitz) who follows him around like a stray dog and about the man who hunts both of them down to avenge one of their victims. 

It's both an excellent noirish thriller and a dark comedy about male relationships. Despite the macho bluster of the old gangster, the film becomes an understated, yet oddly touching love story between the older and the younger man.

Going to see another film in the season tonight....


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 9, 2010)

The Road


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 9, 2010)

Kick Ass. I so want to see that film.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 9, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes. Much better than I thought it would be. RDJ is great in it, does a good English accent


----------



## al (Jan 9, 2010)

jer said:


> Kick Ass. I so want to see that film.



seen  trailer?

Fuck yeah!


----------



## manifold (Jan 9, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes (7/10)

Much better than I was expecting (though I was expecting drivel). If you changed the characters names to generic action hero and crew then you'd probably not guess it was meant to be Holmes, but entertaining fodder nonetheless.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> Sherlock Holmes. Much better than I thought it would be. RDJ is great in it, does a good English accent



^^ This.


----------



## Reno (Jan 10, 2010)

_A Self Made-Hero_, my third film at the BFI Jacques Audiard season. Now I've seen all of his films as a director. This was very good, but it's my least favourite of Audiard's films. Maybe it's because its a little too clever for its own good or because its subject matter matters less to me then it does to the French. In France its still controversial to talk about many people suddenly claimed to be in the resistance after WWII and how many really were collaborators. This is a satire about a shallow man who makes a career and ultimately derives an identity from pretending to have been a French war hero. As a satire it's sharp and witty, but the main character is Audiard's least interesting protagonist. Because of the demands of the plot he always remains a bit of cypher, unlike all the other complex and fascinating Audiard anti-heroes.


----------



## llion (Jan 10, 2010)

Bright Star - 8 out of 10, possibly 9. Brilliant, touching performance by Ben Whishaw as Keats. The costumes and interiors are also stunning.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2010)

Avatar, subtle as a brick but still good entertainment.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 10, 2010)

Treeless Mountain (5.5/10)

e2a: second thoughts, make that 6.5 out of 10. The company was good.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 10, 2010)

Saw  the camp extravaganza  Nine this evening, an excellent choice for my first film of the new year,   really funny, good songs and visually stunning 
- plus it had Sophia Loren in it


----------



## metalguru (Jan 10, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes   4/10 - 

This was pretty dire stuff. Not an auspicious start to a new year of cinema going.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 12, 2010)

Sex and Drugs and Rock and Roll. Serkis was inspired as Ian Dury. The film was a bit disjointed but if you were a fan of ID and the Bs then it's worth a watch


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Avatar 3D 
Hurt my eyes watching start & trailers  

Alice in Wonderland looks good


----------



## ethel (Jan 14, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI 
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man


----------



## llion (Jan 14, 2010)

Me and Orson Welles. 7 out of 10. Sweet, quite old-fashioned, with an uncannily good performance by the actor who plays Orson Welles. Zach Effron is a little bit annoying in it though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 14, 2010)

It's Complicated


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 14, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> The Road



Saw it a couple of days ago.  Brilliant if a bit depressing.  Probably the most grey film i've ever seen.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw Sherlock Holmes at the flix yesterday. Was about what I expected, I do like RDJ and for once jude law was just about watchable.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 17, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll  8/10

I like the Ian Dury film a lot. It's got a great deal going for it, including:

Andy Serkis's great performance
A good script - with some good impressionist elements, not just a standard biopic recounting the facts
The music
Some laugh-out loud lines


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 17, 2010)

It's Complicated
Twilight New Moon


----------



## 8ball (Jan 17, 2010)

Only Avatar so far.

It was in 3D, you know.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2010)

so far then..
Nine
Sex & Drugs & Rock'n Roll
44 inch Chest
and today Daybreakers 
which I enjoyed a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 19, 2010)

Where the Wild Things Are.

It was great.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 22, 2010)

Did You Hear About The Morgans?

oh dear. I don't mind rom-coms at times, but this was just a bit too lite. Raised a few half hearted chuckles but very predictable storyline. Wished I opted for something else this evening..


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jan 22, 2010)

Avatar 3D. most visually stunning! makes up for it seemingly being written by a 5 year old. "unobtainium"?? pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease. they coulda done better than that!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 22, 2010)

The Road. 4/10.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 22, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> The Road. 4/10.




lols... I knows people that filum is fukkin up.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2010)

boskysquelch said:


> lols... I knows people that filum is fukkin up.



Saccharine ending = vomitworthy. Missed opportunities. Limited / absolutely minimal characterisation. Plot: "OOO CANNIBALS" [and repeat].


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 23, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> Saccharine ending = vomitworthy. Missed opportunities. Limited / absolutely minimal characterisation. Plot: "OOO CANNIBALS" [and repeat].




er...bit like History then.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2010)

Fancy popping there later perhaps..

Not seen any of these yet, not sure if in the mood though... 

A Prophet (18) 
Avatar 3D (12A) (3D Screening)
Brothers (2009) (15) 
Crude (PG) 
The Road (15) 
Up in the Air (15)


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2010)

Thus far:

Avatar 3D - 5/10.  Plot is as thin as fuck but I was genuinely impressed by the landscape that was created.

Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll - 8/10.  Thought it was fab although it tailed off a bit before the end.  The story was told in an original style and I loved the Peter Blake animation.  Andy Serkis was just amazing 

I quite want to go and see The Road this weekend but not sure that I'm in the mood for something quite so bleak


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 23, 2010)

we're going to see Up in the Air later (3.50 showing at the ritzy, nips, if you fancy).

wanted something non-bleak but also not full of kids, so chose that.

Turns out it's directed by the guy who did juno and has really, really good reviews.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> we're going to see Up in the Air later (3.50 showing at the ritzy, nips, if you fancy).
> 
> wanted something non-bleak but also not full of kids, so chose that.
> 
> Turns out it's directed by the guy who did juno and has really, really good reviews.



Bugger - only just seen this.  As I'm currently mid way through dying my hair I fear I won't make it


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 23, 2010)

A Prophet, first trip the pictures this year

A bit slow in places but a great film all the same.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2010)

OSS117:  Lost in Rio. 

It was excellent.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2010)

Did I mention _Alvin and the Chipmunks, the Squeakwel_? However bad you can imagine it being, this film was worse.


----------



## Fenian (Jan 24, 2010)

Today?  'First Day of the Rest of my Life' excellent French pic then buckets- full for tears of folk in cinema for 'The Road'.  Excellent I thought, if harrowing


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2010)

Up in The Air - quality film. 

No exhaustive CGI, no significant camera trickery or massive stunts with explosions. Just a great screenplay, plenty of humour and very well acted by all the main actors. Go see.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 24, 2010)

Invictus: Standard hollywood mush. Doesn't scratch the surface of the issues of that time.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> OSS117:  Lost in Rio.
> 
> It was excellent.



Looks good from the trailer.


----------



## innit (Jan 25, 2010)

The Road
Precious


----------



## PlanX (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL I cant even remember what I saw in 2009 either!


----------



## ethel (Jan 25, 2010)

i'm failing at seeing much this month. too busy!

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI 
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man 
the dentist
million dollar legs


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 25, 2010)

Sex and Drugs and Rock'n'Roll - 8.5/10. 

Best rock biopic ever? 

Certainly up there.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 25, 2010)

sarahluv said:


> i'm failing at seeing much this month. too busy!
> 
> Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI
> Tokyo Story
> ...



The dentist, with Corben Bernsen?  I love that film!  Dental horror all the way!


----------



## ethel (Jan 25, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> The dentist, with Corben Bernsen?  I love that film!  Dental horror all the way!




nope! the wc fields film. slightly different...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah I see.  I was thinking it did sit a bit funny amongst that list of films.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 26, 2010)

The Road 
Up in the Air 
Avatar 3D
A Prophet


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 26, 2010)

Fenian said:


> Today?  'First Day of the Rest of my Life' excellent French pic



this is great isn't it ,  defo recommended,  a feel good family drama / comedy that the french do effortlessly but the brits would mess up.

Sex, Drug & Rock'n'Roll  , great performance from Andy Serkis
The Road,  spoiled a bit by the ending and annoying music,  Robert Duvall puts in great performance and the scenery is really spectacular.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 30, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes (7/10)
Avatar 2D (9/10)
A Prophet (8/10) - this is a film I'm sure Urbanites will give a big thumbs up to


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Saw the Ian Dury film today with my son, which made it more poignant I suppose. 

I loved it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 30, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> A Prophet (8/10) - this is a film I'm sure Urbanites will give a big thumbs up to


Saw it tonight. Yes, a big thumbs up.


----------



## innit (Jan 31, 2010)

innit said:


> The Road
> Precious



A Prophet - as others have said, a great film and Tahar Rahim gives a great performance.
Invictus - I found it corny and embarrassing although others in the cinema seemed to be loving it.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 31, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10

Up in the Air - first two thirds were good and confident - but the last third is a bit uncertain where it wants to go.

Still - it's well acted, and nicely photographed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 3, 2010)

A Prophet last night and first trip to the flicks this year (bad me). But wow, what a fantastic first choice, loved it, really gripping and at times brutal prison drama, laugh out loud in places, and perversly sensitive and tender almost in others, i didn't feel it sagged at all despite its length, and it even had some kind of a happy ending somehow


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 3, 2010)

So far... pathetically few.

Sherlock Holmes
Avatar
A Prophet


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 5, 2010)

Up in the air, a really clever funny george clooney film, last night. Would recommend.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2010)

sex and drugs and rock and roll at the prince charles. it is an enjoyable film, andy serkis is completely and utterly captivating as ian dury, but it lacks some narrative structure, other characters keep making decisions and you haven't really got a scooby why. liked but not loved.


----------



## metalguru (Feb 7, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10

I really liked Youth in Revolt - it's quirky, well acted and very funny once you get into the wavelength of the film.

I'm surprised not to have heard more about it.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw Avatar recently. Fukn loved it. I want a dragon


----------



## idioteque (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw The Road a few nights ago, absolutely loved it. Thought the book was great and the film was exactly how I'd pictured it. I would happily watch it again already


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 9, 2010)

An Education. My new favourite film of 2010. Also, between this and Doctor Who, I am now hopelessly infatuated with Carey Mulligan.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2010)

back down the prince charles for a screening of Citizen Kane. nice to see an old classic on a big screen, very enjoyable two hours (and very busy as well).


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2010)

Still nothing.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 10, 2010)

It's Complicated
Twilight New Moon
Sherlock Holmes
Youth in Revolt


----------



## ethel (Feb 10, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI 
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man 
the dentist
million dollar legs 
the seventh seal
woman of the year
scouting book for boys
ed wood
what's eating gilbert grape?


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 10, 2010)

Up in the Air - 8/10
Precious - 6/10
The Prophet - 8/10
The Road - 1/10


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 14, 2010)

Avatar 10/10 for technical accomplishment, 4/10 for everything else.

Ponyo 7/10, but enjoyed it much more than that would suggest because it was the first time my son had been to the cinema and he was in raptures about it all.


----------



## metalguru (Feb 14, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10

A Single Man was a bit of a disappointment. I'd read the book years ago, and just re-read it, and its an extremely good account of the inner workings that go on below the level of your personality.

Tom Ford adds an incredibly sentimental theme to the film that just isn't necessary - the quip 'Death in Venice Beach' is well-deserved.

However, the surface gloss of the film is interesting, as is the recreation of LA in 1962, and Julianne Moore's acting in scenes with Colin Firth is excellent.


----------



## ethel (Feb 14, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man
the dentist
million dollar legs
the seventh seal
woman of the year
scouting book for boys
ed wood
what's eating gilbert grape?
tim burton's corpse bride
the hours
state of the union
donnie brasco
adam's rib


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 15, 2010)

Sex, Drugs and Rock n Roll - thought it was too arty farty.

The Princess and the Frog - had no expectations and thoroughly enjoyed it. Looked lovely.


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> The Princess and the Frog - had no expectations and thoroughly enjoyed it. Looked lovely.



I'll never understand why since the 80s, Disney heroines have to look like they've got the heads of five year olds grafted onto the body of women.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 16, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 8
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 9
A Single Man - 5


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got back from The Wolfman. It was terrible. 3/10 at best.


----------



## IanJ (Feb 17, 2010)

I've only seen Nine with Daniel Day Lewis, enjoyed it far more than I thougth I would.  DDL was excellent, I have seen surprisingly little of his stuff.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 25, 2010)

I saw Youth in Revolt last night. Was dubious at first because usually the only time i go to the cinema is the independent one down the road but they were doing something with Kermode or other so we had to go to the multiplex. Anyway I was ready to bear some crap film but it was actually really good. Any film smothered with french new wave references in such a way is a winner in my book.


----------



## pootle (Feb 25, 2010)

I went to see Avatar last night at the imax and starting to think I'm the only person who is all *yawn* about it.

The first hour was nice - good and pretty and lovely to look at but I kinda want more.  Good and pretty and lots to look at can't carry a lame and predictable script imho.  Really doesn't live up to the hype.

At one stage I was willing the bad guys to get on with a bit of genocide to make the film hurry up and end!

Afterwards some bloke who was unlocking his bike at the same time as me (and had arrived at same time) outside the imax was all "Omg! I'm going to be depressed for like a fortnight" and I was all "why?" and he said "cos I want to go to Pandora" 

The poor little mite looked even more crestfallen when I said "I wouldn't bother mate, looked all a bit overhyped to me. I rather go to Magaluf"


----------



## ethel (Feb 26, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man
the dentist
million dollar legs
the seventh seal
woman of the year
scouting book for boys
ed wood
what's eating gilbert grape?
tim burton's corpse bride
the hours
state of the union
donnie brasco
adam's rib 
stagecoach
is your honeymoon really necessary?
don't worry about me
desk set
little malcolm and his struggle against the eunuchs


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 26, 2010)

The Crazies - a bit so-so. I thought..


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 28, 2010)

Avatar.  Enjoyable, and I think I made the right decision to see it on an IMAX screen.  Tall blue things flying on dragon-type things, and a big helicopter gunship.


----------



## innit (Feb 28, 2010)

The Road
Precious
A Prophet
Invictus
Ponyo 

Ponyo, Ponyo, Ponyo, tiny little fish...


----------



## starfish (Feb 28, 2010)

Went to see Avatar last night. First time ive been to the flicks for years, 5 possibly. Was very impressed with the 3D effects but that was about it.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 28, 2010)

starfish said:


> Went to see Avatar last night. First time ive been to the flicks for years, 5 possibly. Was very impressed with the 3D effects but that was about it.



Definitely one for the big screen rather than home viewing.  And it has one of .


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 28, 2010)

The Crazies. what complete formulaic crappola!


----------



## metalguru (Feb 28, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10

Ponyo was a bit disappointing. The graphics were pleasant to look at for a while, but the film was incredibly bland - and I actually fell asleep just before the end.

Also, I thought the Prince Charles (Leicester Square) was supposed to be cheap? It was £9.50...


----------



## Reno (Mar 1, 2010)

Saw three films at the Glasgow Film Festival yesterday: 


Amer - a homage to 70s Giallo cinema which strips the genre of it's thriller tropes and turns its distinctive stylistic flourishes into a surreal dream film about female desire. Absolutely wonderful. The trailer makes it look more like a conventional thriller or horror film, but despite being full of cinematic references, the film is unlike anything I've ever seen:



[Rec]2 - sequel to the Spanish zombie/infected/possessed movie. Watchable enough but lacking in substance or any relatable characters and probably incomprehensible if you haven't seen the first film.

Splice -sci-fi/horror/monster movie by Vinzente Natali (Cube). Entertaining gene splicing update of Frankenstein starring Adrien Brody and Sarah Polley, but falls apart towards the end and not entirely successful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2010)

i've heard great things about splice. i'm a big fan of natali - he tends to make sophisticated, visually distinct, original scifi out of limited resources and he was supposed to be making an adaptation of jg ballard's high rise, which made me very excited, but it seems he's now making some other film about an underground world. i hope it's nothing like beauty and the beast


----------



## Fenian (Mar 2, 2010)

Just saw that Michael Moore film.  Good in parts, but patchy.  I thought it best when he was showing historical footage e.g. of workers in struggle, FDR and when he outlined the background and build-up to the bail-out of the banks (that was quite onamatopaeic wasn't it)?  I thought it weakest when he did the groan moments of 'facing down' banking institutions i.e. putting himself on camera to demand entry to an institutional building staffed by a receptionist and a couple of security guards on minimum wage, as if they are the unacceptable face of capitalism.


----------



## Fenian (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh also seen Avatar (OK) The First Day of the Rest of your Life (French and excellent) La Grande Illusion again (French and marvellous) Up in the Air or whatever with Clooney (er.....OK) The Road (surprisingly good) and some dross romance with Hugh Grant and Sarah Michelle Gellar, but for that I was on girlfriend escort detail.


----------



## Reno (Mar 4, 2010)

The Headless Woman, an Argentinian film about a middle aged, bourgeois woman disengagement from her own life, which was quite staggeringly boring.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2010)

meant to see micmacs tonight....but i forgot


----------



## Fenian (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm thought I might go see that but instead went to Tokyo Story, let's see, Japanese film from the '50s which had very good reviews of the 'best films of all time' variety.  Well, it wasn't one of them and to be honest I was pretty unmoved at what I perceived to be the staid procession of the first half of the film.  It did come to a quite moving ending though and you saw the old guy was not quite as unaware as he had seemed.  Very respectful and realistic with the characters including those who were not all that sympathetic.


----------



## Fenian (Mar 10, 2010)

Rainingstairs said:


> The Crazies. what complete formulaic crappola!



Yes, unfortunately I agree and that's a shame because I loved the original.  Edited to add - still remember that scene with the knitting needles


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 12, 2010)

Micmacs!!!!! 10/10, pure awesome!!! 

Apart from the contortionist, who was a bit meh.


----------



## Fenian (Mar 12, 2010)

Ondine hmm I'd say 6/10 - walked the line 'twixt being ethereal and being whimsy, I'd say just came down on the right side due to good performances


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2010)

Exit Through the gift shop... awesome


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 12, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Exit Through the gift shop... awesome


It's great innit - I fucking pissed myself!

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 8
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 9
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 9


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2010)

Shutter Island. I think it's time for Scorsese to retire.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2010)

it looks a bit_ ordinary_


----------



## idioteque (Mar 13, 2010)

Saw Alice in Wonderland in 3D on Sunday.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2010)

first film of the year, I've been slacking the last 6 months or so

(1) Green Zone

Excellent, all action, all the time, very pacy, very exciting, explosions, gun play, double dealing, it's all there, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Up in the Air - 8/10
Precious - 6/10
The Prophet - 9/10
The Road - 1/10
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 10/10


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 16, 2010)

saw Up in the Air tonight - enjoyed it a lot, cool film.


----------



## ethel (Mar 16, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man
the dentist
million dollar legs
the seventh seal
woman of the year
scouting book for boys
ed wood
what's eating gilbert grape?
tim burton's corpse bride
the hours
state of the union
donnie brasco
adam's rib 
stagecoach
is your honeymoon really necessary?
don't worry about me
desk set
little malcolm and his struggle against the eunuchs 
micmacs-_utterly bizarre, but very charming and funny_
london in the raw
under the table you must go-_1969 expose of london's pubs and clubs. features jon pertwee singing rule britannia in a german bar. hopefully out on bfi dvd soon_
three monkeys
outside the law _new guantanamo documentary. i urge you to see this_
guess who's coming to dinner?
shadows of our forgotten ancestors
letter from an unknown woman
diamonds are a girls best friend
le mepris
the adventures of prince achmed _1926 silhouette animation with new live mira calix score. win!_
lascars:round da way
to be or not to be


----------



## Reno (Mar 16, 2010)

sarahluv said:


> Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI
> Tokyo Story
> Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
> Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
> ...





Do you live at the BFI ?


----------



## ethel (Mar 16, 2010)

pretty much. not due back until after the LGFF though. might go and see a few things next week if the notion takes me.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 16, 2010)

_The Exiles_ (1961)

-I did write a proper review, but it then somehow got lost in the virtual ether when I tried to post it.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2010)

I will shortly up my count, at the Australian Film Festival at the barbican


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 16, 2010)

The Lovely Bones
This has had terrible reviews. I quite liked it. A bit overlong perhaps but I thought some of the imagery was interesting, and I really liked Susan Sarandon as the lushed up chain-smoking grandmother with big hair.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 16, 2010)

Alice In Wonderland, 3D at the Imax - apart from Helena Bonham Carter I didn't think much of it 6/10


----------



## smee (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, I liked Alice. I was so fascinated by the size of the white queen's gob, I've no idea what went on in the rest of the movie.


----------



## metalguru (Mar 17, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10
Alice in Wonderland (3D, Imax) 6/10
I Love You Philip Morris 6/10


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> first film of the year, I've been slacking the last 6 months or so
> 
> (1) Green Zone
> 
> Excellent, all action, all the time, very pacy, very exciting, explosions, gun play, double dealing, it's all there, really enjoyed it.



(2) Van Diemen's Land 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Diemen's_Land_(movie)


grim, with some whipped grim on top

based on a true story, convicts escape from a Tasmanian prison camp in 1824, 8 escape, 2 come back, 5 are killed , 1 survives, after eating a lot of the other 5, sort of ultimate big brother.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 21, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 8
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 9
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 9 
I Love You Phillip Morris - 7
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 8


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 21, 2010)

Really enjoyed 'Exit through the gift shop'  , i could have been so bad but it side steps all the cliches and plays with itself beautifully 

'No one know about persian cats'  from Iran.  not a great film but a fascinating insight into musicians in Tehran.  Some great footage of the city street life and the hidden bunker studios of bands.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Alice in wonderland in 3d - _Hurt my eyes no more 3d films for me_
Shutter Island - _Like it _


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2010)

(3) Subdivision 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1203532/

another film at the Australian Film Festival, this was a lighter comedy, so not as grim as the cannibal cons from the last one, pleasant enough, few laughs, not a great film, but not truly awful.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

(4) 'Daybreakers' another film at the Australian film festival - vampire flick, enjoyable hokum


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

g'day, have you gone oz then marty?!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> g'day, have you gone oz then marty?!



the missus is an oz


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2010)

ah! she's a sheila?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ah! she's a sheila?



fair dinkum, she is


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 5, 2010)

Saw The Bounty Hunter a few weeks ago - lame
and Shutter Island tonight which I really liked


----------



## moomoo (Apr 5, 2010)

Went to see The Blind Side the other night and loved it.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2010)

A highly entertaining _Kick-Ass_ on Friday, and then Bruce Bickford's amazing and intense  on Sunday.

At some point in-between, I also managed to see a bit of _The Singing Ringing Tree_.  (-Just for old times sake...)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 15, 2010)

Been to see Cemetery Junction today  - thought it was excellent  easily the best film I've seen this year so far


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 15, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Been to see Cemetery Junction today  - thought it was excellent  easily the best film I've seen this year so far



Really ? I've gone right off Gervais, trailer looks pretty smart though.  Might have to give it a go.


----------



## innit (Apr 15, 2010)

The Road
Precious
A Prophet
Invictus
Ponyo
Hurt Locker
Kickass


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 19, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes (7/10)
Avatar 2D (9/10)
A Prophet (8/10)
Alice in Wonderland (6/10) - was expecting a dark and twisted adult version of the story but nothing much happened and it was a pretty average film
Shutter Island (8/10) - very good film but you could see the ending coming a mile off, think it would've been a bit better had they left it open rather than explain it all to the tee...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 21, 2010)

was planning on seeing that new comedy It's A Wonderful Afterlife but by the time I got to the cinema that screen was already full.
So I watched Repo Men instead, which turned out to be a good choice Jude Law was excellent in it


----------



## Flavour (Apr 21, 2010)

exit through the gift shop.

and it was hilarious


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 24, 2010)

It's A Wonderful Afterlife - was O.K (not as good as Repo Men tho)


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 24, 2010)

Ooh I saw Plan 9 From Outer Space. I loved it.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 24, 2010)

*BFI*

Last weekend:

_Bronco Bullfrog_

_Four Lions_

_Bad Lieutenant: Port Of Call - New Orleans_


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 25, 2010)

Watched that remember me with the sparkly vampire in it. Was surprised actually pretty good film.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 30, 2010)

*Two from Peru*

_The Milk Of Sorrow_

_Madeinusa_

Of the two, I preferred _Madeinusa_.  Both have the same director and the same leading actress though.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 30, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10
Alice in Wonderland (3D, Imax) 6/10
I Love You Philip Morris 6/10
Kick Ass 8.5/10
The Ghost 7/10


I've slowed down this my cinema going this year I think.

I wasn't that impressed with A Single Man when I saw it earlier in the year, but it's the film that most stayed with me in my mind - so I probably marked it too harshly.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2010)

dogtooth. 

blimey, it's some movie. dad keeps family locked up in the house. control and destruction and dark wierd humour, with some quite disturbing events and scenes. i think i enjoyed it, but it could take some time to properly digest this. recommended


----------



## tastebud (May 3, 2010)

Man, I have been so slack this year!
Saw 'The girl With the Dragon Tattoo' a few weeks back. Was good - very true to the book, though perhaps even more disturbing on the disturbing bits than the book, which was odd to discover. They did have to cut loads out though, obviously, due to the nature of how the story flows, the level of detail, etc. Good though, couldn't have not seen it really. Still have the final book to read but I am getting it for free in June.

So broke and all my cinema memberships have expired. Once Wednesdays become free again - after next week - I will go a lot more. (I hope).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dogtooth.
> 
> blimey, it's some movie. dad keeps family locked up in the house. control and destruction and dark wierd humour, with some quite disturbing events and scenes. i think i enjoyed it, but it could take some time to properly digest this. recommended



yup it's a goody , defo recommended, thread here


----------



## ethel (May 4, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man
the dentist
million dollar legs
the seventh seal
woman of the year
scouting book for boys
ed wood
what's eating gilbert grape?
tim burton's corpse bride
the hours
state of the union
donnie brasco
adam's rib*
stagecoach
is your honeymoon really necessary?
don't worry about me
desk set
little malcolm and his struggle against the eunuchs*
micmacs-_utterly bizarre, but very charming and funny_
london in the raw
under the table you must go-_1969 expose of london's pubs and clubs. features jon pertwee singing rule britannia in a german bar. hopefully out on bfi dvd soon_
three monkeys
outside the law _new guantanamo documentary. i urge you to see this_
guess who's coming to dinner?
shadows of our forgotten ancestors
letter from an unknown woman
diamonds are a girls best friend
le mepris
the adventures of prince achmed _1926 silhouette animation with new live mira calix score. win!_
lascars:round da way
to be or not to be
Somebody up there likes me
M
Kick ass
Cat on a hot tin roof
The hustler
Psycho
Peeping tom
Hombre*
L'avventura
Les bonne femmes
Repulsion
Cool hand luke
Pretty poison
The sting
Lebanon
The hudsucker proxy
The manchurian candidate
District 9


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 6, 2010)

I wan a pair of tickets for  the remake of A Nightmare on Elm Street. I took Maggot with me, we was expecting the evening to be somewhat glitzy as it was a premier. However we were disappointed as there were no added freebies, no celebs to spot  and not even a red carpet! 
The film itself is O.K, very true to the original but a bit more hi-tech. Would have liked a few more scary jumpy moments tho....


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

Fellini's Amarcord at the BFI last night thanks to a ticket from sarahluv. V.good, hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Sunspots (May 9, 2010)

Today, _Four Lions_ (-again!), and _Valhalla Rising_.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 10, 2010)

Kick Ass - if you ain't seen this yet you really should, it's blindin


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 11, 2010)

4 Lions tonight, cracking movie, had tears rolling down my cheeks and it managed a certain poignancy as well as a clever story line i thought.


----------



## Sunspots (May 14, 2010)

, a documentary about Norwegian Black Metal.  

Rather rough around the edges, but interesting stuff.


----------



## innit (May 16, 2010)

The Road
Precious
A Prophet
Invictus
Ponyo
Hurt Locker
Kickass
Iron Man 2
Four Lions
The Bad Lieutenant - highly recommend


----------



## Obnoxiousness (May 16, 2010)

I wanted to go and see Alice in Wonderland. But I don't do cinemas.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2010)

I was dragged along to see Iron Man 2. I knew I should have just refused to go. A tenner it cost as well. What a mug I am.


----------



## Sunspots (May 17, 2010)

_American: The Bill Hicks Story_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2010)

Was Star Trek this year?  If so, Star Trek


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2010)

just been to see Lebanon, very very good, claustrophobic as you would expect of a film set within a tank, i also think it was quite clever in highlighting the brutality of that conflict without resorting to cliche. whilst not really dealing with anything about what occurs the in the '82 war (as it's set on the first morning of the offensive), it does include clear signifiers about phosphorus weapons being used illicitly, about the brutal approach to securing the border and eradicating the PLO, about the confusion on any clear moral objective for the carnage that ensued.


----------



## Sunspots (May 18, 2010)

_Double Indemnity_

Class.


----------



## tastebud (May 19, 2010)

tastebud said:


> Man, I have been so slack this year!
> Saw 'The girl With the Dragon Tattoo' a few weeks back. Was good - very true to the book, though perhaps even more disturbing on the disturbing bits than the book, which was odd to discover. They did have to cut loads out though, obviously, due to the nature of how the story flows, the level of detail, etc. Good though, couldn't have not seen it really. Still have the final book to read but I am getting it for free in June.
> 
> So broke and all my cinema memberships have expired. Once Wednesdays become free again - after next week - I will go a lot more. (I hope).



Four Lions. Last night. Was good, though was in the mood to be amused and amused only, but it was also pretty depressing... completely clueless blokes with completely confused identity, depressing but when funny definitely LOL style. Not necc. my cuppa tea usually, but worth seeing.

PS. Dear diary, I am secretly looking forward to seeing the new Sex & The City movie, just not sure i have girlfriends willing to come see it with me  Will have to seek some out.


----------



## OneStrike (May 19, 2010)

Also Four Lions.  The more slapstick and farce scenes had me and company belly-laughing.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 27, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 8
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 9
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 9 
I Love You Phillip Morris - 7
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 8
Bad Lieutenant - 9


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 28, 2010)

updated list -
Nine
Sex & Drugs & Rock'n Roll
44 inch Chest
Daybreakers 
Did You Hear About The Morgans?
The Crazies
Up in the Air
The Lovely Bones
The Bounty Hunter
Shutter Island
Cemetery Junction
Repo Men 
It's A Wonderful Afterlife
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Kick Ass
Four Lions
Iron Man 2


----------



## Sunspots (May 28, 2010)

_The Pit And The Pendulum_

_Kick Ass_ (-again)

_The Killer Inside Me_


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 28, 2010)

Dr. Furface said:


> Bad Lieutenant - 9



Anyone else seen this, hilarious film, although i worry it'll be endlessly quoted by smirking teenagers reveling in the violence.  Very stirring portrait of post-Katrina New Orleans.


----------



## themonkeyman (May 28, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine

ha ha ha.


----------



## stacy street (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a cheap place to get classic movies (I mean 1930s stuff - musicals mainly) trying to help a friend


----------



## CyberRose (May 29, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes (7/10)
Avatar 2D (9/10)
A Prophet (8/10)
Alice in Wonderland (6/10)
Shutter Island (8/10)
Robin Hood (6/10)


----------



## innit (Jun 1, 2010)

The Road
Precious
A Prophet
Invictus
Ponyo
Hurt Locker
Kickass
Iron Man 2
Four Lions
Bad Lieutenant
Fish Story - 9.5/10, my favourite film so far this year - a clever, funny feel-good film, put a massive grin on my face but possibly too whimsical for some.


----------



## tastebud (Jun 2, 2010)

Four Lions was great.

SATC2 was the most offensive racist thing I have seen in a long time - completely depressing crap. I expected the class war and disgustingly offensive wealth, the racism, i have to say, I did not expect


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 8, 2010)

4.3.2.1.
brilliant absolutely blinding - best film of the year so far! 10 out of 10


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 11, 2010)

Greenberg, O.K I guess, but not an awful lot happens, I was  bored by the end


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 17, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> _The Killer Inside Me_


I saw this yesterday. I found it a bit confusing, reading about the film afterward I realised  there was crucial stuff in the plot that passed me by completely


----------



## marty21 (Jun 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> (4) 'Daybreakers' another film at the Australian film festival - vampire flick, enjoyable hokum



(5) Greenburg - new Ben Stiller film, enjoyed it, thought it was excellent,we went to see at at the Barbican this afternoon, booked the tickets this morning, turned up, we were the only ones there  

2 of us in the cinema


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 21, 2010)

marty21 said:


> were the only ones there
> 
> 2 of us in the cinema


a private screening I love it when that happens

Saw _Please Give _today, , O.K but a bit slow, another lots of conversation  but not much going on sort of film.....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2010)

Went to see The Killers this evening, really enjoyed it -   kind of a fun and summery movie


----------



## johnnyjonjonjo (Jun 24, 2010)

The Prophet (4)
Father of my Children (5)
Precious (7)
A Single Man (3)
Life During War Time (5) Disappointing, at first viewing anyway.
Lourdes (7)
Kick Ass (5)
Agora (3)
Sampson and Delilah (4)
The Milk of Sorrow (4)
Bad Lieutenant (2)
Dogtooth (7) I wonder how Fritzl inspired this one was.

It's been a bad film year for me so far. I want to see _the girl on the train_ next.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 28, 2010)

The cinema at the o2 has now become a Cineworld - good news for me as I have a Cineworld Unlimited card and Greenwich is not far at all from my home.
Tonight I went there and saw Get Him To The Greek and it's genuinely  funny, lot more lols than I expected!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 29, 2010)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Anyone else seen this, hilarious film, although i worry it'll be endlessly quoted by smirking teenagers reveling in the violence.  Very stirring portrait of post-Katrina New Orleans.



"Shoot him again. His soul is still dancing."


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 2, 2010)

halfway thru the year updated list - 
Nine
Sex & Drugs & Rock'n Roll
44 inch Chest
Daybreakers
Did You Hear About The Morgans?
The Crazies
Up in the Air
The Lovely Bones
The Bounty Hunter
Shutter Island
Cemetery Junction
Repo Men
It's A Wonderful Afterlife
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Kick Ass
Four Lions
Iron Man 2 
4.3.2.1
Greenburg
The Killer Inside Me
Please Give
The Killers
Get Him To The Greek 
Bad Lieutenant
Death at a Funeral
The Collector
Whatever Works


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> (5) Greenburg -



(6)  Heartbreaker - French rom com, with Romain Duris, and Vanessa Paradis, laughed a lot, lots of Dirty Dancing referencing - which I got


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2010)

Deadly Pursuit   5/10

A Self Made Hero   6/10

See How They Fall   9/10

Double Take   3/10

I Killed My Mother   6/10

[Rec] 2   7/10

Amer  8/10

Splice   7/10

Foreva's Gonna Start Tonight   7/10

Ander   6/10

The Killer Inside Me   2/10

Iron Man 2   5/10

Four Lions   6/10

I Am Love   9/10

The Ghost   8/10

Whip It!   8/10

Shutter Island   3/10

Alice in Wonderland   2/10

The Headless Woman   3/10

Crazy Heart   3/10

Heartless   5/10

Sunrise 10/10

I've got tickets to see Inception, Toy Story 3 and Gainsbourg


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2010)

looking forward to seeing splice. i suppose it's not out for a while.
is sunrise the old murnau film or something more recent?


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> looking forward to seeing splice. i suppose it's not out for a while.
> is sunrise the old murnau film or something more recent?



It's the Murnau. I had only seen it once a long time ago on the telly and when I saw it recently it completely blew me away. It was the only film I've seen this year which moved me to tears.

Splice is good fun, but I somehow expected more. I saw it at the Glasgow Film Festival a while ago.

I just got a one day pass for Frightfest. I'm going for the Saturday and the film I'm really looking forward to is Monsters, which despite the generic title, sounds unusual.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2010)

Toy Story 3. It was great and I've got a new found respect for Barbie now.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 12, 2010)

johnnyjonjonjo said:


> The Prophet (4)
> Father of my Children (5)
> Precious (7)
> A Single Man (3)
> ...


A bad year? With those sort of marks I don't know why you bother going at all - why not do something you enjoy instead?!  Or are you the bloke that writes the Independent's reviews?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I only saw 5 this year, very poor show, I want to see at least 30 next year



Updated list 

(1) Green Zone

(2) Van Diemen's Land 

(3) Subdivision 

(4) 'Daybreakers' 

(5) Greenburg 

(6)  Heartbreaker


not sure I'll make the 30 for the year if I don't pick up the pace a bit


----------



## Structaural (Jul 12, 2010)

Took my 4 year old daughter to the cinema for the first time. To see 'iep' a Dutch film about a half bird half girl. My dutch isn't so hot so I missed a fair bit of dialogue, but it was a cute film with great characters. My little one was enraptured. Need to find an english version of Toy Story 3 now...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 12, 2010)

stacy street said:


> Does anyone know of a cheap place to get classic movies (I mean 1930s stuff - musicals mainly) trying to help a friend


http://www.archive.org/index.php might be a help


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2010)

Structaural said:


> My little one was enraptured. Need to find an english version of Toy Story 3 now...



I assume you live in Holland. Don't they show non-Dutch films with subtitles there ?


----------



## Structaural (Jul 13, 2010)

Reno said:


> I assume you live in Holland. Don't they show non-Dutch films with subtitles there ?



Almost all films not aimed at kids are original versions with subs, but they tend to dub the children's movies. But I've found a couple of cinemas showing the OVs of Toy Story 3 so we'll be okay.

My daughter's as fluent in Dutch as English so it doesn't matter for her, but we'd like to enjoy it too


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Jul 13, 2010)

Trash Humpers


----------



## Reno (Jul 13, 2010)

Structaural said:


> Almost all films not aimed at kids are original versions with subs, but they tend to dub the children's movies. But I've found a couple of cinemas showing the OVs of Toy Story 3 so we'll be okay.
> 
> My daughter's as fluent in Dutch as English so it doesn't matter for her, but we'd like to enjoy it too



I grew up in Germany where they dub everything and most people watch the dubbed versions, but in major cities there are always a handful of cinemas where you can watch new films in their original language. 

Anyway, I hope you'll enjoy Toy Story 3, I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 28, 2010)

tastebud said:


> Four Lions. Last night. Was good, though was in the mood to be amused and amused only, but it was also pretty depressing... completely clueless blokes with completely confused identity, depressing but when funny definitely LOL style. Not necc. my cuppa tea usually, but worth seeing.
> 
> PS. Dear diary, I am secretly looking forward to seeing the new Sex & The City movie, just not sure i have girlfriends willing to come see it with me  Will have to seek some out.


Ugh I can't believe I wrote that!! 

Anyway, moving on - Inception just now - loved it. 8.5/10


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sunday...Shed your tears and walk away. Documentary about life in Hebden Bridge for a group of alcoholics and drug users. Filmed by an old schoolfriend of the main character Cass. Brillliant film, really good bunch of characters and showed a different side to Hebden than it's known for.

Toy Story 3 yesterday. What a great film, loved it start to finish as did my little un. 

I was expecting it to be sad but the bit that really got me was....


Spoiler



the furnace bit when they were escaping the nursery


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 2, 2010)

*The A-Team*

Pretty good actually, not as much of an out & out parody as I expected, but with plenty of homage moments that made me smile or laugh.

Some good action sequences (although the close-up fight scenes were badly edited, suffering from the common "what the fuck is going on, I can't make anyone out" disease), and a traditionally 'A-Team' denoument to cap it off. 



Spoiler: Cameo



Funny to see Jon Hamm as the replacement CIA man, if Don Draper went down a different path... 



Bradley Cooper and Sharlto Copley steal the film, Jessica Biel continues to be lovely to look at.

That's it really, probably wouldn't watch it again but a decent saturday night film.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 3, 2010)

Wrong feckin thread!  Dont do cinemas.  sorry!


----------



## ethel (Aug 3, 2010)

Wizard of Oz-lovely new print at the BFI
Tokyo Story
Les Diaboliques-Think this has gone into my top ten films
Taking Woodstock-more enjoyable than I thought it'd be
Mystery Train
It's the Old Army Game
So's Your Old Man
the dentist
million dollar legs
the seventh seal
woman of the year
scouting book for boys
ed wood
what's eating gilbert grape?
tim burton's corpse bride
the hours
state of the union
donnie brasco
adam's rib*
stagecoach
is your honeymoon really necessary?
don't worry about me
desk set
little malcolm and his struggle against the eunuchs*
micmacs-utterly bizarre, but very charming and funny
london in the raw
under the table you must go-1969 expose of london's pubs and clubs. features jon pertwee singing rule britannia in a german bar. hopefully out on bfi dvd soon
three monkeys
outside the law new guantanamo documentary. i urge you to see this
guess who's coming to dinner?
shadows of our forgotten ancestors
letter from an unknown woman
diamonds are a girls best friend
le mepris
the adventures of prince achmed 1926 silhouette animation with new live mira calix score. win!
lascars:round da way
to be or not to be
Somebody up there likes me
M
Kick ass
Cat on a hot tin roof
The hustler
Psycho
Peeping tom
Hombre
L'avventura
Les bonne femmes
Repulsion
Cool hand luke
Pretty poison
The sting
Lebanon
The hudsucker proxy
The manchurian candidate
District 9 
inception
Bad Lieutenant: Port Of Call - New Orleans 
black narcissus
jason and the argonauts
murder in reverse
lost highway
fistful of dollars
invasion of the body snatchers
they made me a fugitive
separado
silent running
quatermass and the pit
a matter of life and death


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 3, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> *The A-Team*
> 
> Pretty good actually, not as much of an out & out parody as I expected, but with plenty of homage moments that made me smile or laugh.
> 
> ...



Just back from seeing it myself. 
I fecking loved it Lots of shouting and things going kaboom ( I agree with you that it did get a bit _what the fuck is going on_ at times tho)


----------



## metalguru (Aug 3, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10
Alice in Wonderland (3D, Imax) 6/10
I Love You Philip Morris 6/10
Kick Ass 8.5/10
The Ghost 7/10
Get Him to the Greek 5/10 - Really disappointed with this one. The script was so flat and uninspired.
Inception 8/10 - bit overlong, but a visually interesting and plenty to think about and debate afterwards
Toy Story 3 in 3D  8.5/10 - slightly too long for me, but very enjoyable.

Overall - disappointing year for films and my cinema going is well down.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2010)

that seems like quite a highscoring year so far - you must have high expectations.
and toy story 3 too long? it's only about an hour and a half


----------



## metalguru (Aug 4, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> that seems like quite a highscoring year so far - you must have high expectations.
> and toy story 3 too long? it's only about an hour and a half


 
Well, I'm a generous marker - 6/10 is actually kind of mediocre. But what I meant was that the number of films I've been to see is well down this year - less films attracting me to the cinema this year.

Toy Story 3 - probably an attention deficit deficiency on my part - maybe it was because there was an additional animated short immediately before it. Also I didn't really notice many 3d effects in Toy Story - not sure it was worth the few extra quid (£15 ticket in the west end) to see it in 3d.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2010)

i didn't feel the 3D enhanced the film much. i barely noticed it. thought it was brilliant though. awards are warranted, especially for the script.


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2010)

metalguru said:


> Also I didn't really notice many 3d effects in Toy Story - not sure it was worth the few extra quid (£15 ticket in the west end) to see it in 3d.



I don't know what you mean with "3d effects". The film was in 3d, that's the effect. It adds a 3d dimension, like sound adds audio and colour adds, wait for it, colours.


----------



## metalguru (Aug 4, 2010)

Reno said:


> I don't know what you mean with "3d effects". The film was in 3d, that's the effect. It adds a 3d dimension, like sound adds audio and colour adds, wait for it, colours.


 
It's how the film-maker uses it though. It's not a flat documentary on video - the film-maker can use 3d, sound and colour e.g. splashes of colour, a sudden 3d foreshortening, as part of their film-making palette.


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2010)

metalguru said:


> It's how the film-maker uses it though. It's not a flat documentary on video - the film-maker can use 3d, sound and colour e.g. splashes of colour, a sudden 3d foreshortening, as part of their film-making palette.



There was plenty of depth to the images in Toy Story 3, especially in the actions scenes. People seem to think that 3d means characters have to throw or poke  things at the camera every five minutes, like they did in the 50s, but that would be gimmicky and a bit too tacky for something as story based as Pixar films. 

At least unlike recent 3d debacles like Clash of the Titans and Alice in Wonderland, this was actually shot as a 3d film from the start instead of being converted afterwards. I'm not a huge supporter of the format, but I though Toy Story 3 looked better than most films in 3d. The steep price is a different matter and had a paid for seeing the film, I probably wouldn't have bothered with 3d.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2010)

Nine
Sex & Drugs & Rock'n Roll
44 inch Chest
Daybreakers
Did You Hear About The Morgans?
The Crazies
Up in the Air
The Lovely Bones
The Bounty Hunter
Shutter Island
Cemetery Junction
Repo Men
It's A Wonderful Afterlife
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Kick Ass
Four Lions
Iron Man 2
4.3.2.1
Greenburg
The Killer Inside Me
Please Give
The Killers
Get Him To The Greek
Bad Lieutenant
Death at a Funeral
The Collector
Whatever Works 
Inception
A Team
Gainsbourg


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2010)

ooh goody, another meaningless list


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw Toy Story 3 the other day. 

Twas great. Specially Barbie and Ken.

And agree that the 'furnace' bit is a real choker.

Saw it in regular 2D - from what Ive seen I dont think 3d realy adds anything to filmsunless it specailly made for it and your watching it at an IMAX. It looks cool for about 10 minutes and then you stop notciing it - and it tends to wash the colours out.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 13, 2010)

oh there's a furnace bit? Cheers


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> Saw Toy Story 3 the other day.
> 
> Twas great. Specially Barbie and Ken.
> 
> ...


 toy story 3 was made in 3D


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 13, 2010)

i watched toy story 3 this week, was ok, but felt a bit tired to me, enjoyable but not the same sense of "wow!" as previously.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Aug 13, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i watched toy story 3 this week, was ok, but felt a bit tired to me, enjoyable but not the same sense of "wow!" as previously.


 

that's because you _watched_ it instead of _seeing_ it, Paulie  [/new age guru]


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 13, 2010)

Inception...ok but, well ok.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 15, 2010)

Took my eldest to see *The Sorcerer's Apprentice*. Surprisingly good with decent CGI and enjoyable, scenery-chewing turns from Nicolas Cage and Alfred Molina.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 15, 2010)

Separado! - Gruff Rhys from Super Furry Animals goes looking for his long lost uncle, 70s singer Rene Griffiths in Patagonia. Was alright, quite amusing in places especially his performance of experimental lo-fi electronics to a town hall full of bemused welsh descended Patagonians.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 16, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

Excellent, stayed the right side of hipster shit for me, and Keiran Culkin was great


----------



## mhendo (Aug 16, 2010)

My wife made me go and see _Salt_ with her last week. I wasn't looking forward to it at all, but it turned out to be a perfectly acceptable popcorn action flick. Sort of like the Bourne movies, only with Angelina Jolie kicking arse instead of Matt Damon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 16, 2010)

The Secret In Their Eyes. It was pretty good but not a complete great. A kind of murder thriller type movie with a romatic sub-text, pulled you into the story well for the first half and then seemed to lose some of the drive for a bit, before a sort of twisty ending which didn't really have any real dramatic impact. Some nice little comedic touches and the acting was very good. Worth a watch if you're up for some Argentian film making.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2010)

Inception (at imax).  Can't remember it really as I was rather drunk.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 17, 2010)

I also saw Inception tonight; whilst it was good, it wasn't _that_ good. The story line was so simplistic that i was quite disappointed that they didn't pull more tricks with the multi-layered dreams. Great effects, Tom Hardy was excellent i thought, but not something that i would necessarily want to watch more than once (unlike for eg bladerunner or matrix which i've heard it compared to)


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> The Secret In Their Eyes. It was pretty good but not a complete great. A kind of murder thriller type movie with a romatic sub-text, pulled you into the story well for the first half and then seemed to lose some of the drive for a bit, before a sort of twisty ending which didn't really have any real dramatic impact. Some nice little comedic touches and the acting was very good.



snap - I thought it was good in unexpected ways, and the dialogue and character acting was great. (It was particularly good on the millions of ways Argentines have to call each other idiots and naives....) Not as convinced, though, by the plot itself, and a bit creeped out by the aesthetic arrangement of the mortal remains of rape/murder victims ... apparently the director has made lots of episodes of "Law and Order" (!) so the whole thing is a bit more staid and conventional than it might seem to be because of all the arty "what is reality?", alternate takes on the same events and other arthouse stuff. It's sort of gripping, but never quite has you on the edge of your seat - it's nothing like as dizzying - or as disturbing - as other visions of Argentina like Tony Manero or El Bonaerense for instance.

Interestingly this one completely divided the American critics - most of them went absolutely ape for it, but others slated it roundly - mind you, they were mostly arthouse hipsters who were OUTRAGED that The Secret ... won Best Foreign Picture Oscar when the arthouse crowd were so convinced that The White Ribbon or Un Prophete should have won instead. I think they're probably right, but that's no reason to hate on The Secret quite as vehemently as they did.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> The Secret In Their Eyes. It was pretty good but not a complete great. A kind of murder thriller type movie with a romatic sub-text, pulled you into the story well for the first half and then seemed to lose some of the drive for a bit, before a sort of twisty ending which didn't really have any real dramatic impact. Some nice little comedic touches and the acting was very good. Worth a watch if you're up for some Argentian film making.


 
I really enjoyed it. Some twat was eating a huge bag of popcorn behind me rustling noisily away right up until the moment when the body is found. That shut the bugger up.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I really enjoyed it. Some twat was eating a huge bag of popcorn behind me rustling noisily away right up until the moment when the body is found. That shut the bugger up.


Talk to me. I had not one but two seat kickers sitting behind me, as well as two i-phone twats in front who couldn't stop checking their stupid fucking i-phones all through the movie. Oh, and another couple whereby she had to keep explaining to he what was taking place in front of them. Worst cinema experience for a while, grumble grumble grumble.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 18, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Talk to me. I had not one but two seat kickers sitting behind me, as well as two i-phone twats in front who couldn't stop checking their stupid fucking i-phones all through the movie. Oh, and another couple whereby she had to keep explaining to he what was taking place in front of them. Worst cinema experience for a while, grumble grumble grumble.....


 
I prefer the Rio when only half a dozen people show up. That way I'm not surrounded by noisy buffoons. Having said that, only about ten people showed up for Gainsbourg and I still left half way through as the film was so disappointing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2010)

i never seem to notice other cinemagoers but i was so embarrassed the other day at the bfi when my companion opened up a big smelly bag of bombay mix and started crunching away.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i never seem to notice other cinemagoers but i was so embarrassed the other day at the bfi when my companion opened up a big smelly bag of bombay mix and started crunching away.


 
I think they should ban crunchy food in cinemas. Handfuls of marshmallows should be the only legal form of cinema sustenance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2010)

i'd ban food all together. why do you need to eat at all? you're watching a film!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 18, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I prefer the Rio when only half a dozen people show up. That way I'm not surrounded by noisy buffoons. Having said that, only about ten people showed up for Gainsbourg and I still left half way through as the film was so disappointing.


nice cake and coffee i suppose


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice cake and coffee i suppose


 
Say what you like about Serge, his voice may not have been up to much, but he made a cracking gateau de citrone and cafe au lait.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 19, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I prefer the Rio when only half a dozen people show up. That way I'm not surrounded by noisy buffoons. Having said that, only about ten people showed up for Gainsbourg and I still left half way through as the film was so disappointing.


 
I saw Gainsbourg last week, and found it a bit boring (tho I stuck it out to the end)
Saw a much better French movie this evening, Heartbreaker, which was really good fun


----------



## Reno (Aug 19, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'd ban food all together. why do you need to eat at all? you're watching a film!



Never understood that either. Why can't people go for a couple of hours without food, they don't eat at the theatre or at gigs.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 19, 2010)

Reno said:


> Never understood that either. Why can't people go for a couple of hours without food, they don't eat at the theatre or at gigs.


 
because films (especially arthouse films) are potentially more boring. and you're stuck in a chair in the dark. without infusions of caffeine and/or sugar, some people in this situation are apt to keep falling asleep repeatedly. 

neckshot to the pretzel/crisp/popcorn crunchers though, I agree.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 19, 2010)

trabuquera said:


> because films (especially arthouse films) are potentially more boring. and you're stuck in a chair in the dark. without infusions of caffeine and/or sugar, some people in this situation are apt to keep falling asleep repeatedly.
> 
> neckshot to the pretzel/crisp/popcorn crunchers though, I agree.


I'm always nodding off at the cinema 
Last time this happened was during Inception!


----------



## Reno (Aug 19, 2010)

trabuquera said:


> because films (especially arthouse films) are potentially more boring. and you're stuck in a chair in the dark. without infusions of caffeine and/or sugar, some people in this situation are apt to keep falling asleep repeatedly.
> 
> neckshot to the pretzel/crisp/popcorn crunchers though, I agree.



Maybe you should stay clear of arthouse films then. These days I'm more likely to get bored during Hollywood blockbusters. They all look like the same film to me.


----------



## Reno (Aug 19, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I'm always nodding off at the cinema
> Last time this happened was during Inception!



It was pretty boring (and it wasn't even an arthouse film.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2010)

i've fallen asleep to gangs of new york and gladiator. a valid criticism IMO


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 19, 2010)

Reno said:


> Maybe you should stay clear of arthouse films then. These days I'm more likely to get bored during Hollywood blockbusters. They all look like the same film to me.


 
oooooooh snooty woooooo! Do get over yourself. Actually over 80% of the stuff I watch is arthouse and personally I'd also always choose a low-budget foreign subtitled thing over Sequel XXII:The Return-type productions. HOWEVER my love for the arty stuff has been tainted a bit by seeing a number of things recently (I'm looking at YOU Nuri Blige Ceylan, Carlos Reygadas, Elia Suleyman, etc ) which were unbelievably static and slow even for ponces like myself. Coffee and cake is virtually required to sit through that stuff imho.


----------



## Reno (Aug 19, 2010)

trabuquera said:


> oooooooh snooty woooooo! Do get over yourself. Actually over 80% of the stuff I watch is arthouse and personally I'd also always choose a low-budget foreign subtitled thing over Sequel XXII:The Return-type productions. HOWEVER my love for the arty stuff has been tainted a bit by seeing a number of things recently (I'm looking at YOU Nuri Blige Ceylan, Carlos Reygadas, Elia Suleyman, etc ) which were unbelievably static and slow even for ponces like myself. Coffee and cake is virtually required to sit through that stuff imho.



Fair enough. Just don't slurp you coffee.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2010)

great double bill this afternoon. Bronco Bullfrog first, enjoyable in a retro way and made you laugh a bit. Worth looking out for, for the curiosoty value at least.

then Skeletons which i thought was totally beautiful, absolutely wonderful movie about some supernatural investigators that is funny, poignant and sharp as fuck. really really well worth seeing, i loved it.


----------



## johnnyjonjonjo (Aug 23, 2010)

Inception 7/10 - didn't like the bit when they were all in identical snowsuits, I couldn't work out who was who and what was happening because, err... they were all in identical snowsuits!
The illusionist 3/10 - not charming, just dull
Mother 7/10 - a korean murder mystery/ psychological thriller, it has a good plot and I really liked the opening scene with the weird foreboding dance


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 23, 2010)

Piranaha 3d. Great fun and totally mindlless friday night cinema. 3d wasnt great but plenty of boobs, blood and killer fish made up for it. It done what it said on the tin so I was very happy.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 23, 2010)

Motown_ben said:


> Piranaha 3d. Great fun and totally mindlless friday night cinema. 3d wasnt great but plenty of boobs, blood and killer fish made up for it. It done what it said on the tin so I was very happy.


 
Tinned Piranhas?

And I though I was being adventurous by getting into anchovies ...


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 25, 2010)

I have not been to see many films this year but these are what I can recall & some choices due to partners son...

Percy Jackson & Lightening Thief
Avatar (3D, IMAX)
Alice In Wonderland (3D, IMAX)
Robin Hood
Inception
The Sorcerers Apprentice
Toy Story 3 (3D)
Kick Ass

I think there is possibly one or 2 more...that Russel Crow one ...the re-make ...was that this year? as watched the original on DVD then the re-make but that may have just been a DVD???

I have now purchased the Cineworld Unlimited pass for £13.50 a month so will be going a lot more. i'm aiming for about X3 per month.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 26, 2010)

Took the kids to see *The Last Airbender*. Not as bad as some of the reviews have said but it's a bit dull with forgettable characters and a mediocre cast. Some of the effects are a bit dodgy as well, something that might be down to it being filmed in 2D then converted to 3D afterwards. And, yes, one or two people did laugh every time the word 'bender' was uttered by one of the characters...


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2010)

Four lions


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> Four lions


and?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 27, 2010)

Saw Jim Jarmusch 'Night on Earth' at a little cinema in Berlin at the weekend. As good as I remeber it, apart from the dire first story with Winona Ryder as the worlds least convincing cabbie.


----------



## Reno (Aug 28, 2010)

The Illusionist. It's the second animated feature by the director of Belleville Rendevous, based on a never filmed script by Jacques Tati. Set mostly in Edinburgh in the late 50s, I've never seen an animated film that is about an existing place to this extend. The city is so beautifully and evocatively rendered in traditional animation, it becomes the star of the film. The story and characters are slight, but it's a very atmospheric film and ultimately it's tale of a music hall magician left behind by the times becomes genuinely moving. A film for melancholy souls and well worth checking out for anybody who really likes animation.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 31, 2010)

Grown Ups - comedy with Adam Sandler, and  Chris Rock, was o.k not hilariously funny but it was a pleasant enough way to spend the afternoon...


----------



## boing! (Sep 1, 2010)

Saw The Illusionist on Monday. It appeals to the senses, in that the animation is wonderful, and the sound design is nice, but it was so slow paced and bleak I actually found it quite depressing, and not in a good way. I possibly just wasn't in the mood for it, but I wasn't as impressed as I was hoping to be.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 1, 2010)

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## g force (Sep 1, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim...loved it. Loved the music, the video game references from the opening title (Univeral logo pixellated and theme done in an 8 bit style) through to the power ups, levelling up and cut scenes. A lot of people who didn't know the games being referenced or indeed older arcade games seemed a tad perplexed by the first 20 mins.

But all in all a lovely film with some fantastic scene-stealing lines by Keiran Culkin and Brandon Routh as a dumb vegan.


----------



## paolo (Sep 2, 2010)

Reno said:


> The Illusionist. It's the second animated feature by the director of Belleville Rendevous, based on a never filmed script by Jacques Tati. Set mostly in Edinburgh in the late 50s, I've never seen an animated film that is about an existing place to this extend. The city is so beautifully and evocatively rendered in traditional animation, it becomes the star of the film. The story and characters are slight, but it's a very atmospheric film and ultimately it's tale of a music hall magician left behind by the times becomes genuinely moving. A film for melancholy souls and well worth checking out for anybody who really likes animation.



Saw it tonight.

It's very, very beautiful, and rather sad. It doesn't have the pace or wit of Belleville Rendezvous, but it is a remarkable piece of work. I hope Chomet doesn't hang up his pencil any time soon.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 3, 2010)

Knight and Day


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 3, 2010)

Dinner for Schmucks with Steve Carell - I really liked it, Carell was the funniest he's been for ages. Reminded me of early Steve Martin!


----------



## gavman (Sep 4, 2010)

i haven't been to the cinema for a few years. i suspect jurassic park was the last time..i enjoy a spliff with a fillum too much


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 6, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 8
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 9
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 9 
I Love You Phillip Morris - 7
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 8
Bad Lieutenant - 8
The Maid - 7


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 9, 2010)

The Last Exorcism
Horror films nearly always bore me silly and I only went to see this because I arrived at the flicks too late for anything else.
 But it was proper scary.
 I had my hands over my eyes at one point, and I was all spooked riding my bike home in the dark afterwards. 
Bet I have nightmares when I go to my bed tonight!


----------



## metalguru (Sep 12, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10
Alice in Wonderland (3D, Imax) 6/10
I Love You Philip Morris 6/10
Kick Ass 8.5/10
The Ghost 7/10
Get Him to the Greek 5/10 - Really disappointed with this one. The script was so flat and uninspired.
Inception 8/10 - bit overlong, but a visually interesting and plenty to think about and debate afterwards
Toy Story 3 in 3D 8.5/10 - slightly too long for me, but very enjoyable.
Girl Who Played with Fire  - 6/10 - bit flat and murky
scott Pilgrim vs the World - 8/10 - original, quirky and funny
Piranha 3d - 7/10 - enjoyable enough for a Bank Holiday Weekend

Tamara Drewe - 9/10 - I was hesitating whether to see this or not as Time Out's 2 star review described it as everything I hate about British films, but its directed by Stephen Frears so I took the plunge. Found it very enjoyable, beautifully directed and acted and miles away from the 'Notting Hill/Hugh Grant' type film I was fearing.


----------



## Reno (Sep 12, 2010)

*Frozen*, a low budget, high concept B-movie about three people who get abandoned on a ski lift. Quite tense in places even if the characters are a bit flat, but fine for what it is. Better than the similar Open Water.

I also saw *Enter the Void*,  for which I started a thread:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/333357-Enter-the-Void


----------



## pennimania (Sep 13, 2010)

London River.

Loved it.

made me cry.


----------



## Reno (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw a preview of *Buried*, a high concept, low budget thriller which is getting hyped to the hilt on the likes of AICN. It's about an Iraq army driver who wakes up buried in a wooden box, having been kidnapped and the entire film takes place in his "coffin". It's the type of thing you would have seen on the telly in the 60s as an Alfred Hitchcock Presents episode and then it would have lasted thirty minutes and have been executed with far more sophistication. The premise doesn't sustain itself beyond twenty minutes, the character and his back story are a bunch of tired old cliches and worst of all, making a gimmicky calling card film on the coat tails of the real terror of kidnappings during the the Iraq war makes this really rather tasteless. Made me angry actually.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 13, 2010)

pennimania said:


> London River.
> 
> Loved it.
> 
> made me cry.



That's a beautiful film. The main actors are wonderful. Very moving. 

Not sure it's one you need to see at the cinema. Set in 2005 but looks like it was filmed in 1975. But beautiful.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 14, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's a beautiful film. The main actors are wonderful. Very moving.
> 
> Not sure it's one you need to see at the cinema. Set in 2005 but looks like it was filmed in 1975. But beautiful.



Yes, it was wonderful.

On a personal note, as I don't live in London anymore, it was lovely to see Blackstock Road and area, which I used to know well.


And one the dreadful day, I couldn't contact my oldest son for several hours, and I knew he used to go on the bus route involved. After watching the film, I realise that I never really worried that he  was  hurt.

i learnt yesterday that the actor who played Ouseman sadly died earlier this year. What a loss


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2010)

Reno said:


> I saw a preview of *Buried*, .


I saw the trailer for Buried last week, after that  a trailer for a film about 5 people trapped in a lift and one of them is the devil, then the trailer for Paranormal Activity 2 - this autumn looks like there's going to be  a trend for creepy claustrophobic horror films


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I saw the trailer for Buried last week, after that  a trailer for a film about 5 people trapped in a lift and one of them is the devil, then the trailer for Paranormal Activity 2 - this autumn looks like there's going to be  a trend for creepy claustrophobic horror films



Yes, there are lots of low budget, high concept films around.  Frozen, which I also just saw, is about three people trapped in a ski lift.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2010)

next up, *rubbish*, which is about 4 people trapped in a skip


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> next up, *rubbish*, which is about 4 people trapped in a skip



...the sequel to that will be *Shit*, with four people trapped in a toilet.


----------



## miss minnie (Sep 14, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World was pretty damn entertaining.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Sep 15, 2010)

" The illusionst" by the same folk as belluville rende vu (sp!! Sorry never learnt any french). Not as good as that movie but
I enjoyed it a great deal. An old school French  stage magician takes his act to early 60s rural Scotland and Edinburgh, my home town . 
A really meloncholic animation movie. Touching though and nothing about it bugged me.

Oh yeah, I saw it at the cameo cinema, Edinburgh  which was featured in the movie. So I was watching a movie in a cinema that was showing the cinema that I was watching the movie in IYKWIM


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 15, 2010)

Nine
Sex & Drugs & Rock'n Roll
44 inch Chest
Daybreakers
Did You Hear About The Morgans?
The Crazies
Up in the Air
The Lovely Bones
The Bounty Hunter
Shutter Island
Cemetery Junction
Repo Men
It's A Wonderful Afterlife
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Kick Ass
Four Lions
Iron Man 2
4.3.2.1
Greenburg
The Killer Inside Me
Please Give
The Killers
Get Him To The Greek
Bad Lieutenant
Death at a Funeral
The Collector
Whatever Works
Inception
A Team
Heartbreaker
Gainsbourg 
Grown Ups
Knight and Day
Dinner for Schmucks
The Last Exorcism
Cyrus


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 17, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 8
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 8
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 9 
I Love You Phillip Morris - 7
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 8
Bad Lieutenant - 8
The Maid - 6
I'm Still Here - 8


----------



## tastebud (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw a lovely little mexican film a few weeks ago - only about an hour or so long, so I felt a bit short changed, great though - cannot remember the name.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 23, 2010)

scott Pilgrim vs the World


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 4, 2010)

saw Buried last week
and this afternoon I went to see the 25th anniversary release of Back To The Future which  was really good fun. I enjoyed it more this time around than I did when I first saw it!


----------



## metalguru (Oct 5, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10
Alice in Wonderland (3D, Imax) 6/10
I Love You Philip Morris 6/10
Kick Ass 8.5/10
The Ghost 7/10
Get Him to the Greek 5/10 - 
Inception 8/10 - 
Toy Story 3 in 3D 8.5/10 - 
Girl Who Played with Fire - 6/10
scott Pilgrim vs the World - 8/10 - 
Piranha 3d - 7/10 - 
Tamara Drewe - 9/10
Going the Distance - 6/10
Made in Dagenham - 7/10


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing this, but there are no dates or venues listed for the December release here in the UK.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 5, 2010)

Worlds Greatest Dad dark comedy with Robin Williams.  moving  without being depressing, and funny as well, I liked this a lot.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1262981/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 8, 2010)

Takers starring  Chris Brown and Matt Dillion
 the trailer tells you all you need to know really


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 8, 2010)

i fucking hate robin williams


----------



## Reno (Oct 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i fucking hate robin williams



So what, the film is really rather good. He's a good actor when cast in a decent role instead of some insipid star vehicle.


----------



## killer b (Oct 8, 2010)

Went to see made in dagenham tonight: it had it's flaws, but was pretty good in the end.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 11, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 8
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 8
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 9 
I Love You Phillip Morris - 7
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 7
Bad Lieutenant - 8
The Maid - 6
I'm Still Here - 7
Enter the Void - 9


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

Reno said:


> So what, the film is really rather good. He's a good actor when cast in a decent role instead of some insipid star vehicle.


he's like michael douglas; my irritation with the person obscures my view of their particular vehicle unfortunately.


----------



## Reno (Oct 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he's like michael douglas; my irritation with the person obscures my view of their particular vehicle unfortunately.



Actors have always been secondary to who writes and directs a film for me. I'll give any actor a chance if the material is good. If I don't like a director then I'm not likely to go and see their film, because it's ultimately their vision on the screen.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

that's fine, still can't abide robin williams or michael douglas.


----------



## Reno (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't stand Russell Crowe and thank heaven's he hasn't been in anything I'd want to see lately.

I like Michael Douglas. He is one of the few major film stars who consistently has played unsympathetic and morally corrupt characters without soft pedalling them. Most film stars are too vain to do that, because they want to be loved


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

different strokes for different blokes innit. i quite like crowe in gladiator and that maths movie, beautiful mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2010)

crowe needs to lighten the fuck up. 
i offered him a fight the other day. he's a chickenshit!


i quite like douglas, even in romancing the stone.
don't forget he also produced one flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 14, 2010)

Made in Dagenham 
Best film I've seen this year, I honestly didn't expect to like this as much as I did.  Manages to get it's  message  about equal pay across without being preachy. Perfect casting, and  an excellent soundtrack. If you haven't done so already you just have to see this!


----------



## Chuff (Oct 16, 2010)

Sex & Drugs & Rock'n Roll - great Sunday film (8)
Daybreakers - typical vamp fodder (6)
The Crazies - (5)
Up in the Air - (6) didn't expect more TBH
The Lovely Bones - (8) mooving
Shutter Island (6) predictable
Cemetery Junction (7) trite ending
Repo Men (7) had potential
Kick Ass (8) entertaining but the comic was way better
Iron Man 2 (5) so so
Get Him To The Greek (5) got old about 1/2 way through
Bad Lieutenant (6) couldn't really care about the character
Death at a Funeral (2) didn't even finish it
Inception (7) kept my interest


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Updated list
> 
> (1) Green Zone
> 
> ...


 

First film in about 3 months

(7) Memory Lane 

London Film Festival film, a sweet French film, basically about some French slackers over a summer, really enjoyed it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Detective Dee and the Phantom Flame - very impressive, the politics are a bit iffy and I don't think the films finale quite lives up to the rest of it but overall its the best film I've seen at the cinema for months.

I also saw a trailer for an American remake of Anything For Her (which I had no idea about), its starring Russell Crow and seems to have directly lifted big chucks of the French film.


----------



## Reno (Oct 24, 2010)

redsquirrel said:


> I also saw a trailer for an American remake of Anything For Her (which I had no idea about), its starring Russell Crow and seems to have directly lifted big chucks of the French film.



I didn't even know there was a remake. Really liked the original and as stated just above, I'm not a fan of Russell Crowe, so I might skip that one.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 25, 2010)

Well it didn't say it was a remake anywhere but like I said some scenes were obviously lifted from the original, the scene with her arrest, when the husband talks to the guy who escaped from prison so I it must be.



> Really liked the original and as stated just above, I'm not a fan of Russell Crow, so I might skip that one.


Snap


link


----------



## waylon (Oct 25, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that's fine, still can't abide robin williams or michael douglas.



Robin Williams is a fuckin disgustingly hairy bastard, and as such should not be gracing the silver screen.

I'm going to see "The Arbor" tomorrow.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 25, 2010)

saw the social network the other day - brilliant film


----------



## waylon (Oct 31, 2010)

The Arbor was fuckin bangin, fell asleep & pissed me kex whilst watchin it tho, still doesn't take anythin away from the experience.


----------



## Reno (Oct 31, 2010)

Monsters 8/10
Black Swan 9/10
The Social Network 8/10
The Kids are Alright 6/10
Despicable Me 5/10
Toy Story 3 9/10
I Spit on your Grave (remake) 6/10
Buried 3/10
Frozen 7/10
Enter the Void 7/10
The Illusionist 7/10
Mother 7/10
Inception 2/10
Gainsbourg 5/10
The Killer Inside Me 3/10
I Am Love 8/10
The Ghost 7/10
Iron Man 2 5/10
Shutter Island 3/10
Alice In Wonderland 2/10
Whip It! 8/10
The Headless Woman 2/10
Four Lions 6/10
Piranha 3D 5/10
Exit Through the Gift Shop 3/10
Dogtooth 4/10
Kick Ass 4/10


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 31, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> saw the social network the other day - brilliant film


 
I really don't get what everyone saw in that. It was mediocre I thought.


----------



## Reno (Oct 31, 2010)

kropotkin said:


> I really don't get what everyone saw in that. It was mediocre I thought.



Brilliant direction by Fincher, who knows what to do with a camera during lengthy dialogue scenes to keep them interesting without being flashy, first rate performances by all involved, a smart screenplay with sharp dialogue reminiscent of 40s screwball comedies and a theme that is both very particular to our times and yet universal. That's what everyone saw in it.


----------



## oryx (Oct 31, 2010)

waylon said:


> The Arbor was fuckin bangin, fell asleep & pissed me kex whilst watchin it tho, still doesn't take anythin away from the experience.


 
It was great, wasn't it? But harrowing and moving, and very intense. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## waylon (Oct 31, 2010)

oryx said:


> It was great, wasn't it? But harrowing and moving, and very intense. Anyone else seen it?



When Lorraine was talking about growing up half caste on one of the most racist estates in Bradford, it genuinely touched my heart - the way she spoke about it so matter-of-factly, without milkin it or anythin.


----------



## metalguru (Oct 31, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10
Alice in Wonderland (3D, Imax) 6/10
I Love You Philip Morris 6/10
Kick Ass 8.5/10
The Ghost 7/10
Get Him to the Greek 5/10 - 
Inception 8/10 - 
Toy Story 3 in 3D 8.5/10 - 
Girl Who Played with Fire - 6/10
scott Pilgrim vs the World - 8/10 - 
Piranha 3d - 7/10 - 
Tamara Drewe - 9/10
Going the Distance - 6/10
Made in Dagenham - 7/10
Mr Nice - 7/10 (looks good, but shame about the pacing of the script. As a fan of the book, I wanted this to be better than it was)
Social Network - 8/10 
Easy A - 7/10 (a clever reference to on John Hughes 80s films - but for some reason I didn't enjoy it as much as the reviews indicated. Maybe I simply wasn't in the right mood).

The Kids are Alright 9/10 - really liked this a lot. I still remember being completely bored in the cinema years ago sitting through Lisa Cholodenko's 'High Art' - so I was pleased that this film of hers is much better. A good comedy, touching, and excellently acted.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 31, 2010)

inception - and I didn't have a blind clue what was going on.


----------



## metalguru (Oct 31, 2010)

moochedit said:


> inception - and I didn't have a blind clue what was going on.


 
There's no excuse! It was debated endlessly here back in August/September.


----------



## oryx (Oct 31, 2010)

waylon said:


> When Lorraine was talking about growing up half caste on one of the most racist estates in Bradford, it genuinely touched my heart - the way she spoke about it so matter-of-factly, without milkin it or anythin.


 
The bits that touched me most were the scene where Lorraine says how she overheard Andrea telling her partner that she couldn't love her as much as the other two because of her mixed parentage, and the end scene with the real Lorraine as a toddler.......


----------



## waylon (Oct 31, 2010)

oryx said:


> The bits that touched me most were the scene where Lorraine says how she overheard Andrea telling her partner that she couldn't love her as much as the other two because of her mixed parentage, and the end scene with the real Lorraine as a toddler.......



I'm gonna have to watch it again, coz yeah, I musta missed loadsa bits, through bein hammered, I didn't know Andrea was only 15 when she started writin though - The fuck was I doin when I was 15, I had me cock in one hand an a gluebag in the other.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 2, 2010)

saw Paranormal Activity 2 a few days ago, bit disappointing did'nt jump out of my seat in terror once
 The Social Network which I saw today was quite good, tho the best thing about it was it's  soundtrack.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 8, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 7.5
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 8
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 8.5
I Love You Phillip Morris - 7
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 7.5
Bad Lieutenant - 8
The Maid - 6
I'm Still Here - 7
Enter the Void - 9
Greenberg - 6.5
The Kids are Alright - 7


----------



## southside (Nov 8, 2010)

3D has improved and I was able to get the full affect with the new fandangled glasses.

I took my son to see Alpha and Omega a couple of weeks ago which isnt a great film by the way but he enjoyed it and we had a nice day out. Ridiculously expensive drinks and popcorn but enjoyable none the less.

Megamind looks really good and we'll make a trip to the cinema to see it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 12, 2010)

Winter's Bone - Pretty much agree with what most people have said about this, excellent performances from all the cast. Also nice to see Sheryl Lee still getting some work


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 14, 2010)

We Are What We Are,  a Mexican film about a family of cannibals.
 Bit disappointing really, too arty, not enough people eating


----------



## Maj0r Tom (Nov 14, 2010)

I managed a record 0 films seen in cinema this year. No gigs either.


----------



## metalguru (Nov 14, 2010)

Just seen Mike Leigh's latest Another Year - and loved it. A return to form in my opinion, as I didn't like his 'Happy Go Lucky' of a couple of years ago.

Really glad I saw this on the big screen as it's really well filmed to reflect the structure of a year split into 4 seasons, and the external landscape reflects the mood of each section.


----------



## robotmiss (Nov 14, 2010)

Inception, Coco before Chanel, Kick Ass


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 22, 2010)

HP7.1


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2010)

I saw a preview of a film called _Blue Valentine_ starring indie darlings Michelle Williams and Ryan Gosling. It's been getting raves at festivals, but it wasn't very good. The film is about a marriage coming apart and despite committed performances by the two leads, the characters are walking cliches. It never really becomes clear why their relationship, the progression of which is shown in flashbacks, went off the rails apart from the usual pap about the difference between men and women, which makes the husband look like a likable looser and the wife look like total bitch. Ultimately it's a showcase for the directors hipster, faux-70s style, but that doesn't make him John Cassavetes.


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw a preview of _Never Let Me Go_, the adaptation of the Ishiguro novel. It's basically dystopian sci-fi/horror done in the style of the English heritage film, all unrequited passion and stolen ganzes and done in the hazy shades of a Hovis ad. I'm not sure the film quite worked for me even though the acting was great and there were effective moments. Despite what should have been a heartbreaking and horrifying film I never felt particularely moved or involved. The premise of the film doesn't really make sense and is supposed to work as a metaphor, which gets bluntly spelled out at the end. 

It's this years The Road, an adaptation of a highly regarded allegorical science fiction novel by first rate talent, resulting in a hushed, mildly depressing and ultimately rather underwhelming film.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 9, 2010)

Nine
Sex & Drugs & Rock'n Roll
44 inch Chest
Daybreakers
Did You Hear About The Morgans?
The Crazies
Up in the Air
The Lovely Bones
The Bounty Hunter
Shutter Island
Cemetery Junction
Repo Men
It's A Wonderful Afterlife
A Nightmare on Elm Street
Kick Ass
Four Lions
Iron Man 2
4.3.2.1
Greenburg
The Killer Inside Me
Please Give
The Killers
Get Him To The Greek
Bad Lieutenant
Death at a Funeral
The Collector
Whatever Works
Inception
A Team
Heartbreaker
Gainsbourg
Grown Ups
Knight and Day
Dinner for Schmucks
The Last Exorcism
Cyrus 
Scott Pilgrim vs the World 
Buried
Worlds Greatest Dad
Takers
Made in Dagenham 
Paranormal Activity 2 
Social Network
We Are What We Are
Skyline
Machette

and today  strange Finnish Xmas movie
Rare Exports 



very good, genuinely  scary but also quite amusing too.


----------



## Reno (Dec 12, 2010)

_True Grit_, the new Coen Brothers. It's a remake of the 60s John Wayne film or more precisely a re-adaptation of the novel it was based on, as it's sticks much closer to the book and as a result is a much tougher, less sentimental film. It was beautifully made, very well aced and mostly entertaining but like with most Coen brothers films I found it difficult to emotionally connect to. Well worth seeing though and much better than A Serious Man, but no No Country for Old Men.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2010)

Went to watch _It's a Beautiful Life_ tonight which was showing at our local town hall. And enjoyed it a lot tbh. Even helped us get one question in the festive pub quiz which we attended subsequently, by knowing the name of the angel


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2010)

clarence? then you mean it's a _wonderfu_l life?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2010)

doh! 

i've had 4 pints in my defence your honour.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 21, 2010)

The Road - 7
Up in the Air - 7.5
Avatar 3D - 6
A Prophet - 8
A Single Man - 5
Exit Through The Gift Shop - 8.5
I Love You Phillip Morris - 7
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - 7.5
Bad Lieutenant - 8
The Maid - 6
I'm Still Here - 7
Enter the Void - 9
Greenberg - 6.5
The Kids are Alright - 7
Catfish - 7


----------



## Maltin (Dec 28, 2010)

A 12 year low for me in going to the cinema, with only 28 visits.

Films now split into categories with some commentary.

*Very good*

Up in the Air - enjoyable film with fun performances from George Clooney, Vera Farmiga and Anna Kendrick

Brothers - saw the original Danish version on DVD later this year too, but, perhaps because I'd seen this first, I preferred this US remake.  Thought Gyllenhaal and Maguire were excellent

Avatar - saw it in IMAX this year, which was a much better experience than when I saw it in normal 3D at the local cinema.  It has its flaws but I thought it was a very entertaining film.

The Blind Side - not one for the cynics here, but I thought it was moving

The Ghost - quite suspensful and atmospheric

Toy Story 3 - not as good as 1 and 2 but I found the ending very moving

The Town - another very good directorial effort from Ben Affleck.  Saw Gone Baby Gone on DVD too this year, which was pretty good too.

The Social Network - wasn't too interested in the idea of a Facebook movie but thought the story was very interesting. Another impressive film from David Fincher.

*Good*

Daybreakers - pretty fun horror film

Invictus - didn't really find the rugby scenes that exciting.  Morgan Freeman was very good.

Robin Hood - didn't like the ending

The Karate Kid - original is much better though

Get Low - pretty fun.  Always good to see Robert Duvall and Bill Murray's performance was good too.

Space Station 3D/Hubble 3D - IMAX films seen at Kennedy Space Center.  Both pretty impressive.

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part One - saw in IMAX which was impressive.  Would have preferred if the film hadn't been split into 2 parts.

The Lovely Bones
Green Zone
Kick-Ass
Four Lions
Unstoppable

*Average*

Inception - felt that dream within a dream within a dream ad nauseam meant that I didn't believe any of it and didn't get involved

Monsters - wanted more monsters

Shutter Island - similar to Inception, the realisation early on that it might all be a figment of someone's imagination meant that it didn't involve me

The Last Exorcism
The Road
Iron Man 2
Tron: Legacy 

*Poor*

One Night in Turin - the continual use of inserted scenes rather than using the actual football action annoyed me


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2010)

PEOPLE - Please please say what you think about these films. No one cares how many films you watched but what you thought of them is of interest to the rest of us.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> PEOPLE - Please please say what you think about these films. No one cares how many films you watched but what you thought of them is of interest to the rest of us.


 
which is doubtless why the thread title asks you to list the films you've seen. if you want a review thread, start one yourself. and by good fortune it's about to be 2011.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2010)

There is a thread for that which I wish people would post on instead of this silly pointless thread. Shit I'm getting all pogofished about this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> Shit I'm getting all pogofished about this.


 the word for which you're groping is 'po-faced'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2010)

Yup! I AM interested in what people think about the films they have seen though and don't see the value of saying what you have seen without some kind of comment about it.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> Yup! I AM interested in what people think about the films they have seen though and don't see the value of saying what you have seen without some kind of comment about it.


 
I'm with OU on this, even if it's just a mark out of ten as some like to do in this thread. 

I don't see the point of just saying "I went to see x, y and z".


----------



## Maltin (Dec 28, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> PEOPLE - Please please say what you think about these films. No one cares how many films you watched but what you thought of them is of interest to the rest of us.


As PM noted, that was what the thread says but have now added some commentary/grading.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2010)

nice one maltin - my comments weren't aimed at you in particular, just the whole weirdness of the thread itself.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 28, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> PEOPLE - Please please say what you think about these films. No one cares how many films you watched but what you thought of them is of interest to the rest of us.


 
yeah? since when did you speak for everyone then? 
This thread is about who has seen the most films this year (which by my reckoning  is me) I don't care about what you thought of them, if I wanted reviews I'd look at the review thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2010)

i was only speaking for myself. it's a shit thread if that's what it's really about then.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 28, 2010)

It's just a pissing contest


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 28, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> It's just a pissing contest


 
which I wan

anyway don't really matter now as it's nearly over.
Who's gonna start the List the films you've seen at the cinema: 2011 thread then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2010)

no one i hope - i reckon the what video/film/etc thread is THE BEST one!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 28, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> no one i hope


we shall see


----------



## Maltin (Dec 28, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> which I wan


You've listed 47.  That's less than one a week, which isn't that impressive. 

Ethel's post of 3 August listed more than 47 films, so there's a least one person here who has seen more films at the cinema than you this year, so you don't win.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 28, 2010)

Maltin said:


> You've listed 47.  That's less than one a week, which isn't that impressive.
> 
> Ethel's post of 3 August listed more than 47 films, so there's a least one person here who has seen more films at the cinema than you this year, so you don't win.





shite thread anyway


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2010)

pathetic


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> which I wan
> 
> anyway don't really matter now as it's nearly over.
> Who's gonna start the List the films you've seen at the cinema: 2011 thread then?



Not me, this is my flounce. There doesn't seem to be much point talking about film on this forum anymore. Bye guys, have a happy 2011.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2010)

that really is a shame if you're serious


----------



## Yetman (Dec 29, 2010)

Reno said:


> Not me, this is my flounce. There doesn't seem to be much point talking about film on this forum anymore. Bye guys, have a happy 2011.


 
I often use your (and OU's) posts on the DVD thread to get ideas of films to watch as you've got decent taste and give an actual idea of what the film is like. I also know that if Atomic Suplex doesnt like something then I'll probably love it. So there is a point, even if its just for my benefit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 29, 2010)

Did watchmen come out in 2010? If so that's the only one. Apart from that (if it wasn't 2009) I think I have only seen films on planes.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 30, 2010)

My last visit to the flicks for 2010 was gonna be  Gullivers Travels today but they were only showing it in 3D
- boo.
 I can't see films in 3D due to my dodgy right eye. They told me flat version would be showing at silly o clock tomorrow morning, if I'm up in time I might go back to see it as the trailer looks good


----------



## ilovebush&blair (Dec 30, 2010)

ive only been to the cinema twice in 2010 and that was to see avitar and trash humpers


----------



## metalguru (Dec 31, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 4/10
Sex, Drugs & Rock'n'Roll 8/10
Up in the Air 7/10
Youth in Revolt 8/10
A Single Man 6/10
Ponyo 6/10
Alice in Wonderland (3D, Imax) 6/10
I Love You Philip Morris 6/10
Kick Ass 8.5/10
The Ghost 7/10
Get Him to the Greek 5/10 - 
Inception 8/10 - 
Toy Story 3 in 3D 8.5/10 - 
Girl Who Played with Fire - 6/10
scott Pilgrim vs the World - 8/10 - 
Piranha 3d - 7/10 - 
Tamara Drewe - 9/10
Going the Distance - 6/10
Made in Dagenham - 7/10
Mr Nice - 7/10 
Social Network - 8/10 
Easy A - 7/10
The Kids are Alright 9/10 
Due Date 5/10
Despicable Me 7/10
Another Year 9/10 (saw this twice)
Uncle Boonmee who can see his past lives 1/10 (Cannes Film Festival winner - but not even strange in an interesting way)
Megamind 3d 7/10
Tron Legacy in 3d at the IMAX - 7/10 (thank goodness for the visuals and the soundtrack - the plot is appalling)


----------

